# Is this possible? Camo Prints.



## HazzCoDaisy (May 18, 2010)

I have a customer who is looking for camo (Real Tree or Mossy Oak not military style) softball/baseball jerseys. I cannot find them anywhere.

As a second choice they want an Eagle orange jersey but want the print then to be Real Tree or Mossy Oak camo. 

Is this possible to do using the plastisol process? If so can i get a few vendor names and/or prices? I generally use Thermoflex for orders under 30 pieces or send them to a screen printer for larger orders. 

Thank you. Any help on this is sincerely appreciated.


----------



## autumn10 (Aug 4, 2010)

HazzCoDaisy, I know it has been awhile since your post, did you find camo for jerseys? I am needing a digital camo print on a moisiture barrier shirt, kinda like the cold gear. I found some name brand camo but not the digital print camo..Any help will be GREAT!!


Thanks~Autumn


----------



## littlefatbuddy (Oct 8, 2012)

Try HandH sign it seems like they had it.


----------



## lknprints (Feb 14, 2012)

How many pieces are you doing? I know that Axiom America here in NC had some cammo "Monkey Grip" (like thermaflex only cheaper and easier to weed). If it's just a team that may work. They also have a product that you can cut and weed but you actually print anything you want on it first. I heard it's expensive but it would work for a digital cammo. Call my rep, Jeanie. Unlike myself, She knows everything about heat press material that there is to know.


----------

